
Mozilla Firefox Cleared of U.S Export Rules - jacquesm
http://www.internetnews.com/government/article.php/3839831/Mozilla+Firefox+Cleared+of+US+Export+Rules.htm
======
GiraffeNecktie
It's a darned good thing they got that export exemption otherwise there would
have been containerloads of Firefox held up at the border and storeowners all
over the world would be screaming that they didn't have enough Firefox for the
Christmas rush.

~~~
jacquesm
Ever since the Zimmerman case I wondered how they were going to actually
enforce this. I understand if you have a corporate presence in the US that it
helps to play nice but the amount of encryption software that is available in
repositories all over the planet basically means that this whole encryption-
is-a-munition thing is ridiculous.

It always was, but if the intent was to restrict encryption capabilities to
the current definition of 'the good guys' then it utterly failed.

~~~
stingraycharles
Link explaining the Zimmerman case, for people who are curious too:

<http://www.gimonca.com/personal/archive/philzima.html>

------
Estragon
I remember back in the early 90s, before I left Australia, I downloaded PGP
from MIT before I read all the warnings about the legal impediments. After
reading them, I was wondering when the CIA SWAT team was going crash through
the office windows. Obviously, I'm still waiting...

